# Gewalt Wheels (where to find 'em)



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

A buddy of mine and I are looking for Gewalt Type M wheels and were wondering if anyone here knows where they can be found.

:dunno: 

Help Appreciated. 

PS Would this be better suited to the Off Topic fourm?

Z


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Isn't the Gewalt a really old Mackin wheel? TireRack used to carry those when I was in college.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Yup, they've also been sold under the Mackin name.

Trouble is, we've got a set of 3 wheels. This leaves us with 2 options

(1) Need to complete the set 
(2) buy a tri-cycle  with some AWSOME wheels.

Z

PS... I prefer option 1 please.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Here's a pic of what they look like.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Find a used one out of the Recycler?

Ask TireRack if they have 1 sitting around? :dunno:


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Find a used one out of the Recycler?
> 
> Ask TireRack if they have 1 sitting around? :dunno:


I'm trying to revive this almost dead thread. I'm REALLY REALLY looking for a Gewalt wheel and I can't even find places that have heard of them leave alone carry them.

I'm sitting on 3 wheels and I've not a clue as to what to do to complete the set.

Help 

Z


----------



## Powertrip (Jul 21, 2003)

On a whim, give Upgrade Motoring a shot. I know I've seen some pretty wild wheels there before (don't remember any Gewalts specifically, but I know the brand), and Glen (owner) would know where to point you if he can't get them.

(818) 998-6005.

Let me know what happens.

-Chris


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Powertrip said:


> On a whim, give Upgrade Motoring a shot. I know I've seen some pretty wild wheels there before (don't remember any Gewalts specifically, but I know the brand), and Glen (owner) would know where to point you if he can't get them.
> 
> (818) 998-6005.
> 
> ...


Is that in CA? I'm in MA, do you suppose that matters? Would they ship it if they had it, do you think? I'd be realy happy to get wheel number 4 for this set 

Z


----------

